# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Are you gong to play Elder Scrolls Online?

## Ket

Elder Scrolls Online is coming up in April. Are you going to play it?

----------


## Sephiroth

Playing it on PS4. Now, I did beta it on the PC, and of course I wasn't super impressed, but that again is because I didn't even check out the lore, or anything. When I get it on the PS4, I plan on actually reading / listening to what is going on, and being involved with my IRL friends, which I think will make it loads more fun. 

Ket, is there any way to add a second poll, to see what people are planning on playing it on ?

----------


## Domo Kun

I will, to test it out. I played the beta, im lookin for a game with similar controls to WoW (w,a,s,d)
(Any ideas?)
But yea ill get it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## KeilaniiServices

I have the habbit of dabbling into other games/MMO's but never commit to them as much i have wow. my inner gaming community ( friends ) criticizing how much this game isn't a true Elder Scrolls game. I myself am not a huge elder scrolls fan just dabbled a bit in skyrim; therefore have not as much of an expectation of the Elder Scroll relationship. IMO most people who start playing this will be playing it like any other MMO expecting it to be a mirror of wow but people need to play it as a unique experience to stick to the game. AND PLAY WITH FRIENDS!

----------


## MylesCore

i will try it but i wont go away from WoW.

----------


## AdoptASloth

Not interested. Played the BETA twice, and couldn't find myself enjoying the mechanics of the MMO. I still enjoy Elder Scrolls games, however.

----------


## Freefall552

Nope, I'm tierd of the MMO concept.

----------


## hackerlol

Perhaps if there was a third, If it was F2P, I would vote for that. So Voted No.
I do like MMOs but just don't think I am willing to pay monthly anymore. WoW being the exception but I think that's probably only because I have so much time invested in it already.

----------

